# At last!!



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Visas through and flights booked for 7th August. Now the joy of packing everything!! Thanks to everyone who has given me advice over these frantic and frustrating months. I hope that you will continue to give advice when we get there and hopefully we will still be able to help others too.

Again, thank you.
Dawn


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Visas through and flights booked for 7th August. Now the joy of packing everything!! Thanks to everyone who has given me advice over these frantic and frustrating months. I hope that you will continue to give advice when we get there and hopefully we will still be able to help others too.
> 
> Again, thank you.
> Dawn


Good news! And so soon.... 
Are you going straight to your new town?


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Visas through and flights booked for 7th August. Now the joy of packing everything!! Thanks to everyone who has given me advice over these frantic and frustrating months. I hope that you will continue to give advice when we get there and hopefully we will still be able to help others too.
> 
> Again, thank you.
> Dawn


I am sooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!! Seriously, it was only a year and a half ago for me, and the excitement of where I live is still felt daily. You will have a blast!!!

Be sure to look us up when you get here....we are all here to help

Jen:clap2:


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Good news! And so soon....
> Are you going straight to your new town?


We're renting a room for 3 months in Inglewood, one of two places that are top of our list to live, the other is Oakura. We're not going to rush, we haven't sold our house anyway and probably will rent it out mid-autumn. We think it's more important to get to know the people and the place first before we contemplate buying in any area.


----------

